# Sunshine coast -- looking for holiday info



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anybody here know the Sunshine Coast well enough to help me figure out where our family could visit this summer? We would like to spend a week there and don't know the area at all. 

We'd like to rent a place that is on or close to the water, close to some nice walking areas (easy forest walks or interesting village walks, but not straight up a cliff walks), and within 45 minutes from the Langdale ferry terminal as I hate being in a car. Roberts Creek, Halfmoon Bay, etc, are all just names I learned from Google, so any information would be very helpful.

If you know of a specific place to rent that would accommodate 6 (no young kids), I'd love to hear your recommendation for that, too. We have excellent references! If you can just recommend a particular area, that would be very helpful, too. In the past, we've stayed at Beach Acres in Parksville next to Rathtrevor Park and we always loved that. 

Thank you!
Maureen


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Maureen.

Try PM'ing Keri for info. She lives on the Sunshine Coast. I'm sure she'll have some solid leads for you. 

Good Luck on the hunt!

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Stuart! Great suggestion.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the Porpoise Bay campgrounds for easy car camping. Good amenities & beautiful spot.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Seahorse Fanatic. I think we are heading to Porpoise Bay (we've found a place just next to it). 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I may be of some assistance.... They call Powell River "the pearl of the sunshine coast" ooh la la LOL!!! 
I have lived everywhere from White Rock to Terrace B.C., and to here (Powell River) since I got to Canada. I could probably answer a few questions for you  I ABSOLUTELY recommend the sunshine coast as a vacation!!!!!!! it is SOOOOOO gorgeous here (in the summer)  so really it depends on how much traveling you want to do... it is 6-8 hrs of scenic driving, and 2 beautiful, almost 1hr ferry rides from horseshoe bay to Powell River, but in between (1 ferry, and a 40 min drive) is Sechelt... it is very beautiful in it's own right, but honestly i don't know as much about it (couldnt give you detailed directions, even though i went to highscool there for a couple years LMAO) .... either way you cant go wrong even if you just go and get "lost" for a week or so


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Replied


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Keri, for the message with lots of very useful information. We're all excited about this trip and there's nothing like getting info from someone who knows the area.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I lived up in Powell River as a fish farmer for 4 years in the late 90s, early 2000s. Still like to visit friends up there. Great place. Lots of beautiful scenery, but I didn't think you were planning to go that far north (an extra ferry ride).

Anthony


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Lymric and Seahorse Fanatic. Powell River does sound gorgeous but we don't want to drive that far on this trip. 

As it turns out, the place we were hoping for isn't available for the dates we have free, so we're still looking. We hope to find a place between Gibsons and Halfmoon Bay. But we will look into Powell River for another trip when we don't have to be shuffling some family members back and forth to the ferry for Vancouver. (Not all of us will have the whole week off.)

BCA members are awesome! Thanks for your help. Keri has been messaging me with many tips.


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

*vacation rentals*

there are 2 ads on www.sechelt.gyos.ca

they are both in Gibsons but look nice.


----------

